# Recent Pickups



## RIBottleguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a collection of my recent acquisitions from ebay and elsewhere.

 I got this neat Stick Well & Co. mucilage bottle and the Bixby's from a fellow site member.







 Bixby's French Polish with a reversed S.  I believe it's a common error for this bottle






 A Hart's Delight Stove Polish from Troy, NY.  I love the embossed hearts






 A mega-sized Newbro's Herpicide for the Scalp  64oz.






 A Rigway's Acme Liniment from Norristown, PA.  Label states it was good for "man or beast".  Price 50 cts., Copyright 1883






 A "Scientific Improved (Red Cross) Beef, Wine, & Iron by the Peoples Chemical Co. Providence, RI






 And just for kicks, a Lysoform (English probably) poison bottle.  1/4" lip crack, I'll take offers on this one


----------



## mr.fred (Feb 1, 2010)

You got some nice looking glass there[]------Mr.Fred.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Whoops, forgot one!  My first amber whiskey flask.  Does anyone know how much these are worth?  It looks to be 1870s but the glass company started in 1883.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweet pickups ,first time seeing Ridgway label (Hydestown) is it embossed on other side ?


----------



## potstone (Feb 2, 2010)

The Whitney Glass works started much earlier.   Thomas Whitney
 bought one third interest in the Harmony Glass Works in 1834.
 By 1837 all remaining interest where purchased by Whitney.
 The Whitney Glass Works operated from 1836-1878.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 2, 2010)

Well that definitely makes more sense!  I found the date information on this site, which I have found to usually be quite reliable:  http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks3.html 
 It dates the factory from 1882-1918, which sounded a little late.

 Digwithstick,
 The Rigway's bottle does have the normal embossing on the back, I just neglected to upload a pic.


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Feb 2, 2010)

very nice bottles-thanks for sharing


----------

